# Shipping from Lightake and Cubesmith for Australia?



## Ben (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

About how long will the shipping take from Lightake and Cubesmith to Australia?

-Ben.


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

@ lightake Faster than to the US. My 3 orders have all arrived in under 2 weeks with free shipping.

@cubesmith: 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lightake my 3 orders have never taking longer than a week

Never bought from Cubesmith


----------

